# Stinkbud Aeroponic System



## imburne (Jul 5, 2009)

Alright so I did research for about a year before I got started. Slowly I have been gathering equipment for our legal prop 215 grow and about two months ago we started growing legally  By my research I found the Skinkbud Aeroponic system. In my honest opinion it beats all other systems hands down. My only problem is the heat from the HPS is REALLY high in the closet... Whats funny is the same people I bought the lights from stopped carrying them for LED's which I am going to get from them as well. 

I already bought two ufo's and I will be getting a GrowPanel Pro from my wife soon.. (B-Day Present). They give you free stickies too  http://mmjspots.com/forum/growers/leds

And Stinkbud,, I love you man!!


----------

